# party!!!



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

anyone in my area, this sat is my annual halloween party. 8th to be exact. so if your near by feel free to stop and have a glass or two of blood beer. yes blood beer where i dye my keg red. mmmmmmmmmmm good!!!!!
* MUST be 21 or older


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Doesn't Coors have a red beer in a party keg? (I know they used too)
Might save extra labor of doing it yourself.

You can then save your energy to PARTY with!

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

thats part of the fun!!!! plus we dont buy coors


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

wizardry68 said:


> thats part of the fun!!!! plus we dont buy coors


Sounds like my kinda party! Too bad I'm on the other side of the state. Drink one (or 10) for me :devil:


----------

